# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  الرئيس البرازيلي يكشف عن شعار مونديال 2014

## العالي عالي

*

 كشف الرئيس البرازيلي لولا دا سيلفا أول من أمس الخميس عن الشعار  الرسمي لبطولة كأس العالم المقبلة في بلاده بمشاركة نجمي الكرة السابقين  روماريو وبيبيتو اللذين شكلا واحدا من أنجح الثنائيات الهجومية خلال فوز  بلدهما بالكأس الرابعة في الولايات المتحدة عام 1994.*  *وتم تصميم  الشعار، الذي كشف عنه في جوهانسبورغ بجنوب أفريقيا، بناء على  شكل كأس العالم وكأنه مكون من ثلاثة أياد مكتسية بألوان العلم البرازيلي  وأسفل منها الرقم 2014 باللون الأحمر.* *وقال لولا  إن البرازيل ستتعلم الكثير من تجربة جنوب أفريقيا التي تحتضن  حاليا النسخة الحالية والتي يتبقى من عمرها ثلاثة أيام فقط.* *وحضر حفل  الكشف عن الشعار البرازيلي جواو هافيلانج رئيس الاتحاد الدولي  (فيفا) السابق وخلفه جوزيف بلاتر، بجانب قائد المنتخب البرازيلي كافو والذي  رفع الكأس الخامسة لفريق السامبا في مونديال 2002 بكوريا الجنوبية  واليابان.* *وأثنى بلاتر  بشكل خاص على البرازيل التي وصفها بأنها وحدها "بلد كرة  القدم"، مشيرا إلى أنه لا توجد دولة أخرى يمكنها أن تحظى بهذا الوصف.* *يذكر أن  البرازيل سبق ونظمت كأس العالم عام 1950 إلا أنها خسرت المباراة  النهائية أمام أوروغواي.*

----------


## مهند الحراحشه

البرازيل وبس انشاء الله الفوز في 2014

----------

